

Ask HN: Replacement for Ajaxian - bglenn09

I'm looking for regular news on all things javascript.  HN is great, but is there any other supplementary resource like Ajaxian used to be when it updated regularly?
======
bockris
I have <http://dailyjs.com/> in my newsfeed.

